# to the mods..{gods}



## loolagigi (Feb 23, 2010)

what are the yellow stars for?  thanks loola


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 23, 2010)

ghetto grow room rating


----------



## Hick (Feb 23, 2010)

loolagigi said:
			
		

> what are the yellow stars for?  thanks loola



egos...:rofl:.. 
and apparently something for some folks to get really upset about..

Its nothing but green bars and gold stars. "Some" ppl get them from answering questions and helping folks grow, others think it's a popularity contest. Which is was never intended to be IMO.


----------



## kaotik (Feb 23, 2010)

they were put in place to cause wonder.. 
they work pretty well eh?


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice..when are you gonna remove my membership?

I am fairly certain that anything unrelated to MJ doesn't apply here.  

As insignificant as this new rep system is, it is upsetting to me.  I was brought in to moderate the coffee table, which I did for 1 1/2 yrs.  I am just as sick of hicks complaints about topics unrelated to mj as he is of me posting them.  And hick, call me a whiner?  Pot, kettle?  

For the record, I had plenty of rep.   

Remove me please.


----------



## Hick (Feb 23, 2010)

:baby: .... the same door that you came in, can be used as an exit....


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 23, 2010)

Guess I am not seeing it, looked under profile and under options.

*One more time, revoke my membership.  I know you're able to.  Whatcha waitin for??*


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 23, 2010)

Don't leave SM.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 23, 2010)

Hey wait a minute?
Whats going on, what did i miss here? why is SM leaving?

Cheers!!!


----------



## Hick (Feb 23, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Guess I am not seeing it, looked under profile and under options.
> 
> *One more time, revoke my membership.  I know you're able to.  Whatcha waitin for??*


Members come and members go everyday...
.. its simple..you just strolled in and started posting.... just stroll right back out.. STOP posting..:confused2:  
once you quit posting, your posts, presence, complaints and contributions are soon forgotten 
Unless the "revoked" membership is your ticket to sympathy somewhere..  or a badge of martyrdom maybe :rofl:


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 23, 2010)

I dont know what is going on here I guess its my fault I havent been around as much as I use too.

But what I am seeing here sadens me 

We are all here to share in the fun of the grow and reep the rewards of sucsess and learn from each of our mistakes.

Once again I am now sad

No cheers here


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 23, 2010)

Please tell me this isnt all about REP, it is trully sad for anyone 
to care so much about rep that they fight about it, who cares, 
i come on here and read, ask questions and try to answer a few
and i dont think i have once looked at my or anyone elses rep.

Please tell me this isnt all about rep?


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 23, 2010)

I fear it might be dman


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 23, 2010)

*dman1234 
oh but it is... shame eh.. 
LH*


----------



## stand (Feb 23, 2010)

Man idk what rep you all are speaking of ?

Did I say anything about rep in my post ?

Am I missing something here ?


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 23, 2010)

Since Hick is the Boss of all the mods, and right under the owner of the site, I'd say that he's showing remarkable restraint in settling this issue. The fact that a newbie even newer than me can get away with bad mouthing the guy tells me that Hick is being as fair as he can be. Most Mods on other sites would have already thrown him and the smokin lady out. I've read several thousand posts by Hick and I have yet to see one where he is anything but as fair as can be. Now he's getting wailed on and no one is sticking up for him. What's up with that?


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 23, 2010)

To Stand.


i wasnt refering to you or you posts but the whole SM issue.

no worries


----------



## degenerative_disc (Feb 23, 2010)

Intense!

Still so sad.

I have enjoyed both Smokingmom and Hicks communications with me and have never had a problem with either of them.

Sad so sad

I will not participate in this thread anymore. I hope we dont lose good people here?

Goodbye


----------



## ishnish (Feb 23, 2010)

I tend to ignore such threads as this, but i have a knee injury so I'm inclined to butt in....

I came to this site for reasons of research.
I still do.
Most likely always will.
I enjoy the coffee table and the daily funny's
If anyone here has ever upset me in any way, I have never given them the satisfaction of a reply or argument.

Butt'n out now.  *Green Mojo To All*


----------



## chuckdee123 (Feb 23, 2010)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Please tell me this isnt all about REP, it is trully sad for anyone
> to care so much about rep that they fight about it, who cares,
> i come on here and read, ask questions and try to answer a few
> and i dont think i have once looked at my or anyone elses rep.
> ...



words in the realest form of realness.

i just wanna learn how to grow dank... 
i usually LEAVE my house for a sense of social "acceptance" or community... but that just me.


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2010)

we need a post by Terminal Head Clearance right about now to cut through all the tension in this thread...


----------



## the chef (Feb 23, 2010)

Or a fart joke!


----------



## cmd420 (Feb 23, 2010)

Laugh and the world laughs with you; fart and they'll stop laughing.

Confucius say "Crowded elevator always smell different to midget."

Confucius say "Man who fart in Church sit in own pew."

Confucius say "Man who belch after eating fart from mouth."

Definition of a fart: A turd honking for the right of way!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 23, 2010)

???????? I know I've been away some, trying to get my harvest done...did I miss something somewhere????


----------



## the chef (Feb 23, 2010)

Did ya hear the one about the blind skunk that fell in love with a fart?
One sure fire way to get those lingering people to leave....Fart!
Whats the diff. between a fart and an ill wnd?....Depends on what you had fer lunch!


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2010)

Okay....fart jokes it is then....thanks cmd.


----------



## PieRsquare (Feb 23, 2010)

*Revenge Is Sweet*

There once was an old couple who had been married for thirty years. Every morning the old boy would wake up and give off an enormous fart, much to his long suffering wife's annoyance. "You'll fart your guts out one of these days," she always complained. After a particularly bad week the wife decided to have her revenge and got up early, placing some turkey giblets in the bed next to the old boy's arse. While making breakfast downstairs she heard his usual morning fart reverberate through the floorboards followed by a scream. Twenty minutes later a rather shaken man came downstairs. "You was right all along Missus," the old man says, "I finally did fart my guts out, but by the grace of God, and these two fingers, I managed to push 'em back in!"


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 23, 2010)

Here's the cure for smelly farts hxxp://www.funny-boobs.com/cartoon/if-i-ate-roses

Roses are Red
Liliacs are Blue
If you eat them your farts smell a whole lot sweeter


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 23, 2010)

wanna hear a joke.

i fart you choke.

lol

just lightening the mood


----------



## UKgirl420 (Feb 24, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> *Revenge Is Sweet*
> 
> There once was an old couple who had been married for thirty years. Every morning the old boy would wake up and give off an enormous fart, much to his long suffering wife's annoyance. "You'll fart your guts out one of these days," she always complained. After a particularly bad week the wife decided to have her revenge and got up early, placing some turkey giblets in the bed next to the old boy's arse. While making breakfast downstairs she heard his usual morning fart reverberate through the floorboards followed by a scream. Twenty minutes later a rather shaken man came downstairs. "You was right all along Missus," the old man says, "I finally did fart my guts out, but by the grace of God, and these two fingers, I managed to push 'em back in!"


 
*:rofl:  too funny *


----------



## Mutt (Feb 24, 2010)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I notice irish has had his membership revoked.  As has TBG.  I believe stony/potus also.


I don't know about Irish. TBG never had his "revoked" he just left on his own accord...and that happened when i was a mod. Hick and I still don't know why.
Stoneybud requested some of his aliases deleted...but his current account is still active as far as i can tell. He left on his own accord. Nothing to do with Hick.
As far as all this "God" crap....
MarPassion is the shop owner.
Hick is the General Manager
The mods are client service.
Marijuana Passion as far as I've known it is run on a set certain rules. If you don't like the house rules go somewhere else. Plenty of other forums out there.
I don't see how Hick is the drama *****. This thread was aimed right at him. I woulda not responded as nice if I was still moddin. Hell accounts would have been deleted, users banned, and the whole 9 yds just for ruining my coffee.
Get to growing and quit bellyaching OMG...romper room. 
Hick and I way before OG went down worked our asses off to make this a very informative place with a set of rules that set this place a certain way


----------



## Jericho (Feb 24, 2010)

I think everyone needs to take a big puff of there harvest and forget bout all of this. we have a place for non mj threads and a place for mj threads. And rep is only a lil fun, i hardly ever even noticed it was there. 

Just saying no point in leaving a great forum just because there is a disagreement with someone. just ignore that persons threads. just like when ya mums would tell you to ignore bullies (not calling nyone a bully). 

And yeh i do think that hick is being pretty fair as he is being slaged off here really badly and even if he was being an a*s (not saying you are) he still shouldnt be spoken to like that. 

JMO


----------



## the chef (Feb 24, 2010)

Yo brother Hick.........someday's your the bug.....someday's your the windshield!:rofl:


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 24, 2010)

Somedays your a Louisville Slugger,

Somedays your the Ball.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 24, 2010)

Never test the depth of the water with both feet


----------



## The Effen Gee (Feb 24, 2010)

....im still here.


Lurkin' it up!
.....huge things in the hopper. 
PM me for info.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey EFFEN!!! nice to know youre still around!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Feb 25, 2010)

always.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 25, 2010)

Stuff all this i wanna know where my stars are

oh i have one i didnt notice

lol

yes get a room you two and bash it out in private

roflmao

t4


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 25, 2010)

Hick said:
			
		

> egos...:rofl:..
> and apparently something for some folks to get really upset about..
> 
> Its nothing but green bars and gold stars. "Some" ppl get them from answering questions and helping folks grow, others think it's a popularity contest. Which is was never intended to be IMO.


yeah i can say i would stay away from this thread too, BUT......something is not right. 
hey Hick....green bars and gold stars...funny how you have so many...!!!?

just making a observation...btw, be nice to the ladies.


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 25, 2010)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I don't know about Irish. TBG never had his "revoked" he just left on his own accord...and that happened when i was a mod. Hick and I still don't know why.
> Stoneybud requested some of his aliases deleted...but his current account is still active as far as i can tell. He left on his own accord. Nothing to do with Hick.
> As far as all this "God" crap....
> MarPassion is the shop owner.
> ...


you say above that this thread was aimed right at hick?   you are mistaken! it was a honest question. imo i wish i never asked. isnt that a shame, i cant ask a honest question withought panties being bunched up. please dont turn this into a "riu" forum! how come i see some people chimming in with negativity when they should be good examples?  SUCH IS LIFE!


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 25, 2010)

Hick said:
			
		

> egos...:rofl:..
> and apparently something for some folks to get really upset about..
> 
> Its nothing but green bars and gold stars. "Some" ppl get them from answering questions and helping folks grow, others think it's a popularity contest. Which is was never intended to be IMO.


havnt had them for breakfast in years. might have to pick some  up.  mmm with butter and syrup. my fav.


----------



## loolagigi (Feb 26, 2010)

MUTT:"I don't see how Hick is the drama *****. This thread was aimed right at him. I woulda not responded as nice if I was still moddin. Hell accounts would have been deleted, users banned, and the whole 9 yds just for ruining my coffee."

THANK GOD YOUR NOT A MOD ANYMORE! GROW UP. ITS A QUESTION. 
whats the damn problem, some people need to grow up..its a forum, not politics!  <-shaking head


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 26, 2010)

i farted once on the set of blue lagoon......


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 26, 2010)

what with brooke shields what did she have to say about ya fart pm

lol

t4


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 26, 2010)

lol...i was wondering if anybody would pick up on my random movie quote..


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 26, 2010)

Before you criticize someone, walk a mile in his shoes. That way if he gets angry, he'll be a mile away - and barefoot.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 26, 2010)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> what with brooke shields what did she have to say about ya fart pm
> 
> lol
> 
> t4


slap !!!..great movie


----------



## the chef (Feb 26, 2010)

Y o puff.......Some where out where the sky is ocean blue, and i'll be there, living without a caaaare!


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 27, 2010)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Before you criticize someone, walk a mile in his shoes. That way if he gets angry, he'll be a mile away - and barefoot.



:rofl: :laugh: :rofl: 


Gee I'll sure miss Smokin Mom but dont know why we can't we all just get along and grow the best possible dankity dank?  I think if we put out effort into our own gardens and help others to do the same REAL progress can be made in this fight to free the majestic bud.  Fill those jars my friends...  I'm goin' at it BIG TIME... ​
Years ago I was working as a young assistant engineer on a recording session in the late 80s and it was music for the Miss Universe Pageant...  I was standing at a tape machine and I really had to fart but right next to me was the currently reigning Miss Universe....  I had to hold it in.... I just couldn't do it in front of Miss Universe...:hubba: 

HAPPY Growing!:bong2:


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 27, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> Y o puff.......Some where out where the sky is ocean blue, and i'll be there, living without a caaaare!


i would sing the terrance and phillip rap song but i' prolly get banned lol.....thought i told ya that we won't stop heh heh thought i told ya that we won't stop...lolol.


----------



## the chef (Feb 27, 2010)

There's a good question that sticks with my earlier post.....ty puff! Can you light a fart on fire?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey, chef!

hXXp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnH2pgtt7_I


----------



## the chef (Feb 27, 2010)

:spit: :rofl: Damn Art i wasn't serious...........LOl That's too sick! I can't stop giggling!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 27, 2010)

the chef said:
			
		

> :spit: :rofl: Damn Art i wasn't serious...........LOl That's too sick! I can't stop giggling!



Farts are funny, everyone knows that :hubba:


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> wanna hear a joke.
> 
> i fart you choke.
> 
> ...


 


Wanna hear another, 
I Fart you smother.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 27, 2010)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> ​
> Years ago I was working as a young assistant engineer on a recording session in the late 80s and it was music for the Miss Universe Pageant...  I was standing at a tape machine and I really had to fart but right next to me was the currently reigning Miss Universe....  I had to hold it in.... I just couldn't do it in front of Miss Universe...:hubba:
> 
> HAPPY Growing!:bong2:



LOL--I would have let 'er rip--I absolutely hate "beauty" pageants.


----------



## burnin123 (Feb 27, 2010)

:48:


lets get back to the "fart jokes"  :rofl:


----------



## Locked (Feb 27, 2010)

burnin123 said:
			
		

> :48:
> 
> 
> lets get back to the "fart jokes"  :rofl:



Okay but warning..this one is gross....

"A guy sits in front of TV all day, farting like there's no tommorrow.
But not just gassy airish farts, I'm talking mega greasy wet ones, the kind that  would make your dog puke.
The wife, understandably is angry as hell, and says: "one day Honey, you are gonna  fart your guts out."
The next Sunday, as wife is preparing Turkey for sunday lunch, Hubbie falls asleep.
The wife spies an opportunity to get him back, so she takes the innards of  the turkey and places them in the underwear her husband is wearing. She then went  back to cooking the turkey. Later on that night, her husband came to the dinner  table looking very frightened.

"What happened?" asked his wife. 

"Well," the man said, "you were right. I farted my guts out." 

"What did you do?" asked his wife. 

"Well with the Grace of God and these two fingers I got 'em all back up in there!"

:holysheep:


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 27, 2010)

didn't someone already use that one Hammy???....lol...you need to lay down the da buddah!


----------



## Locked (Feb 27, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> didn't someone already use that one Hammy???....lol...you need to lay down the da buddah!


Lol.....see that's why I can't smoke this Rez sd cross during the day....it makes ya stupid....


----------



## Locked (Feb 27, 2010)

Okay I hve to redeem myself with this one...


A man and his wife have gone to bed. After laying in bed for a few minutes the man lets rip a fart.
Wifey rolls over and growls, "What in God's name was that?"
Man says, "TOUCHDOUWN, I'm ahead, 7 to nothing!!!"
A few minutes later the wife lets rip a Scorcher.
Husband says, "Crikey, what was that?"
She replies "Touchdown, tie score."
The man lays there for about 10 minutes trying to work one up. He tries so hard he craps in bed.
The wife asks, "Now what in the world was that?"
He replies, "Halftime, switch sides."


----------



## the chef (Feb 27, 2010)

Sorry Lg but.......1....2..........3!....Thread jack!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 28, 2010)

Always hope for dry farts they don't make stains


----------



## the chef (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh oz...man you had to go down that hershey highway huh?:huh:


----------



## ta2dguy (Feb 28, 2010)

around here we call lighting farts on fire "blue angels" lol..... so there was a buddy of ours a while back that was a big guy and he could not reach around to his butt to light his up so he got a buddy to hold the lighter and when he let er rip the flame shot up his arm to his elbow and burned most the hair of his arm .  true funny story. the guy who let er rip laughed so hard that he ended up peeing his pants before he could stand up.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 28, 2010)

Warning Do not perform Blue Angels.

it is very rare, but it is possible for the flame to get sucked back up your butt
and cause internal combustion.    :hubba: 


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Locked (Feb 28, 2010)

We called them blue darts growing up...my cousin used to fire them off with a lighter right through his underwear...one time he actually burnt his underwear doing one...


----------



## the chef (Feb 28, 2010)

Alright been saving this one but ya'll brought it up.....In jr high school my best bud lived next door with his older brother. Older brother who could legally buy beer! Talked my dad into letting the three of us and a buddy that lived down the street use the family tent fer a night of camping and beer drinkin by campfire......about 4 blocks behind our house near the bayou. After a spliff of skunk and a few dozen beers, stuff was so cheap we got a case fer $13.45! Anyway your truly brought up the questions is a blue whatever possible? My best bud told me absoloutly! He said that he had done them before. After another spliff and downing some more brewski's i called his bluff. Now mind you i was just into my teens and already at the 6 foot mark. My bud dropped trail infront of us all a cut what i'll call not the most pleasant sounding but hard enough to light fart........hard enough it lit the back of his shirt and the back of his hair on fire! After the laughing subsided i realised he was on fire and the wheels slowly creaked in the ol noggin to put my best friend out! Wasn't going to use my shirt, it was a little chilly so i remebered there was water in the bayou. The funny thing is i forgot it was at the bottom of the hill we were on! 15 minutes later he returned saying the fire went out the first 25 feet he rolled!


----------



## burnin123 (Feb 28, 2010)

when I fart..I tell the kids I was just blowing them a kiss


----------



## monkeybusiness (Feb 28, 2010)

When my last girlfriend was in college she was driving home with her roommate and her roommate suddenly said, "oh no!". So she asked what was wrong and the roommate replied, "I gambled on a fart.......and lost".


----------



## the chef (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok MB.....EEEwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!


----------



## 420benny (Feb 28, 2010)

True fart story. When I was 14 a bunch of my fellow artist friends and I went to N.Y City. We were waiting to get on the Staten Island ferry, standing in a crowd of fifty people. A bunch of little old ladies were at the front of the line when 3 homeless guys cut in front of them and stood there. They must have really wreaked because the ladies were suffering, grabbing hankies, covering their mouths and giving these guys the hairy eyeball. Of course we were all laughing our buns off at the side of the show. Just before they opened up the gate to let us all through, one of the homeless let a big one rip that we all heard. The poor ladies about died. People were scattering and gagging, choking and laughing all at once. Good times. The homeless guys never turned around or said a word. They just walked on the ferry and NO one stood near them, lmao. How come I can remember clearly some 40 years later, but can't find my glasses?
edit: we have some serious threadjackers here. I bet you guys scan the threads just hoping to get lucky, lol Good job


----------



## the chef (Feb 28, 2010)

Hehehehe.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 28, 2010)

When someone farts say "What was that your voice has changed but your breath is still the same."


----------



## burnin123 (Mar 1, 2010)

talking out they *** again  huh ozzy..:rofl:


----------

